# Cote Mac Vintage



## Rougerothko (24 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
je suis à la recherche de sites donnant la cote des vieux mac. Merci.


----------



## iMacounet (24 Avril 2010)

Salut, tu cheche la côte de quel Mac ?

Parce que si tu veux il ya http://www.mac2sell.com


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Salut, tu cheche la côte de quel Mac ?
> 
> Parce que si tu veux il ya http://www.mac2sell.com



Il a dit "des vieux Mac", MacToSell, ce sont des cotes de l'occasion, pas des cotes de machines de collection.

Rougerothko; pour les vieux Mac, il n'exista pas de côte, mais cherches du côté des sites de collectionneurs de vieux ordis, il y aura sûrement des infos, mais ne te fais pas d'illusion, en dehors du Spartacus, ça ne vaut pas grand chose (quelques dizaines d' au mieux).


----------



## cham (25 Avril 2010)

Il y en a quelques uns qui sortent du lot et ont une côte super élevée je trouve (en bon état) : 
- SE/30, je dirais vers les 50  et +
- Classic Color (monobloc couleur) 1 et 2, 80-100 parfois 
- iBook palourde, 100-200  voire plus mais je ne sais pas s'ils trouvent preneur à ce prix.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2010)

cham a dit:


> Il y en a quelques uns qui sortent du lot et ont une côte super élevée je trouve (en bon état) :
> - SE/30, je dirais vers les 50 &#8364; et +
> - Classic Color (monobloc couleur) 1 et 2, 80-100&#8364; parfois
> - iBook palourde, 100-200 &#8364; voire plus mais je ne sais pas s'ils trouvent preneur à ce prix.



Tu sais, eBay et les petites annonces ont cet inconvénient qu'on sait à combien c'est mis à prix, mais on ne sais pas à combien ça part, pour te donner une idée, une fois, en 2000 ou 2001, j'ai vendu un Apple II, c'est parti à 30 &#8364; (enfin à l'époque, 200 F), complet, en parfait état, avec l'emballage et tous les documents (pubs comprises) d'origine, y compris les pommes arc en ciel autocollantes ! Mon Duo 230, il m'a coûté 10 &#8364;.

Non, le seul Mac qui ait une super côte, c'est le Spartacus, les autres, c'est quelques dizaines d'&#8364;, voir 100/150 pour les machines récentes un peu particulières comme le Palourde.

Après, si tu considère que 50/80 &#8364; c'est une côte super élevée, c'est sur la définition de "super élevée" qu'il va falloir qu'on trouve un terrain d'entente !


----------



## mistik (25 Avril 2010)

Pour le Spartacus voyez un post ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2010)

Tiens, puisqu'on en parle : voici la cote de l'occasion Univers Mac de septembre 1995 (fichier Excel)


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2010)

établie par ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2010)

Ben &#8230; Par Univers Mac, tiens !


----------



## mistik (29 Avril 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Pour le Spartacus voyez un post ici


Et encore ici pour plus de détail et de photos concernant le "_Macintosh 20th Anniversary, Spartacus"_


----------



## Rougerothko (30 Avril 2010)

Merci à tous.
En fait, Mac addict depuis pas mal d'année, il me reste un Imac 400 DV SE qui dort dans un coin, alors qu'il fonctionne très bien. Je ne voudrais pas m'en débarrasser inutilement, quitte à le donner.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2010)

Rougerothko a dit:


> Merci à tous.
> En fait, Mac addict depuis pas mal d'année, il me reste un Imac 400 DV SE qui dort dans un coin, alors qu'il fonctionne très bien. Je ne voudrais pas m'en débarrasser inutilement, quitte à le donner.



Tu as ce fil pour ça, il pourrait effectivement faire un heureux !


----------



## oniiychan (1 Juillet 2010)

Hop hop hop, je fais remonter un peu ce fil, pour qui voudrait s'offrir un zoli Spartacus complet et en assez bon état 
Je précise que ce n'est pas ma vente et que je ne connais pas le sieur qui se débarrasse d'une telle beauté 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150459195343&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Faîtes vite, reste qu'un peu plus de 24h de vente...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

C'est la deuxième fois que tu parles du spartacus.
On t'a déjà dit qu'il était trop cher.


----------



## vega12 (3 Juillet 2010)

Sur le site d'enchères bien connues il y a un Spartacus à 500 euros qui ne se vend pas depuis plusieurs semaines ...
Un Lisa II vient de partir pour un peu plus de 300 euros. Ce qui est, à mon avis, dans le bas de la fourchette.
Pour finir, la cote des Apple II complets (UC, écran et lecteurs) et fonctionnels a fortement augmenté


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Juillet 2010)

Le spartacus de ebay était trop cher et bien trop abimée ... heuresement que personne n'a acheté. En ce qui me concerne je vais récupérée un Apple II C complet en boite avec un carton de disquette 5"1/4 et là je vient d'acheter un SE 30 complet pour 15 j'ai changer les condensateur pour retrouver le son


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2010)

Très difficile de coter ces vieux Macs. SVM Mac l'a fait longtemps mais je crois que c'est fini.

Mais bon il ne faut pas se ruiner pour les vieilles machines et être patient ... On fini pas avoir un coup de chance (comme mon cube  ).


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juillet 2010)

Il faut aller sur MO5, c'est un site de "classic mac" et vous pouvez savoir la cote (à peuprès juste) des vieux macs


----------



## -oldmac- (9 Juillet 2010)

oui bon moi je suis plus d'accord avec melaure, tout mes mac je les aient acheté en dessous de la cote de MO5 (sauf 1 ou 2) donc bon  Faut juste attendre


----------



## vega12 (9 Juillet 2010)

Il faut quand même faire une distinction entre le commun et la pièce rare...

Pour une pièce rare s'il faut attendre sa chance... sa peux durer longtemps surtout que plus le temps passe plus le micro devient rare...

Et je ne parle même pas des machines non commercialisé en France comme par exemples le IIgs "Woz édition" ou le IIc+ qui ne sont pas des pièces rare mais plus délicate à trouver.

Quand au prix il y a vraiment une évolution.
Il y a 12/15 ans les Apple II remplis de cartes se donnaient, personne n'en voulait ... la situation a beaucoup changé... toujours pour l'Apple II y a une grosse augmentation des tarifs pour les disquettes 5.25.
Par contre pour le lisa II, apres un plafond les prix ont un tout petit peu diminué...

Dans la collection vintage micro comme dans tout le milieu des collections, il existe un marché gris. J'entend par là un marché de gré a gré composé d'un petit groupe de collectionneurs Européen. A l'intérieur de se groupe s'échangent des pièces rares en état impeccable et a des tarifs... comment dire ? ? des tarifs très correct !
Je vous donne deux exemples de machines considérés comme très rare en état impeccable (pas des poubelles) : le Lisa I et l'Apple III+


----------



## -oldmac- (9 Juillet 2010)

vega12 c'est vous qui avez fait le site apple collection, pour moi c'est "la référence francophone"


----------



## iMacounet (9 Juillet 2010)

Toi tu as une belle collection.


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Juillet 2010)

oui iMacounet et c'est ma référence pour moi


----------



## vega12 (11 Juillet 2010)

C'est bien moi qui possède le site Apple-Collection.
Merci pour le compliment !


----------



## iMacounet (11 Juillet 2010)

Je suis allé le visiter. 

Edit @ vega12 -> j'ai signé le livre d'or.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2010)

vega12 a dit:


> C'est bien moi qui possède le site Apple-Collection.
> Merci pour le compliment !



Site sympa, malgré quelques erreurs, comme l'apparition de l'Apple Cinema Display en 2004, alors qu'il est sorti en 1999 (c'est l'ACD "alu" qui est sorti en 2004) mais rien d'impossible à rectifier


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Juillet 2010)

@ vega12 : mon site de ma collection de mac (dans ma signature) j'ai mit un lien qui vas vers ton site mais toi si tu pourrais m'ajouter dans ta liste de lien ce serais sympa


----------



## vega12 (12 Juillet 2010)

- Pascal77
Merci de mavoir indiqué lerreur ! Cest bien la preuve que je ne suis pas un ordinateur 
Je vais essayer de rectifier la chose rapidement Il faut que je trouve dans quel page est situé l'erreur...

- Oldmac :
Je me ferais un plaisir de dajouter ton site à ma page de liens.
Cela devrait etre fait en fin de semaine.

-iMacounet : 
Merci pour le texte sur le livre dOr.

Pour revenir à la côte des vieux macs, je constate que les iMac de première et deuxièmement génération ne valent presque plus rien ! Comme les Mac Plus à une époque.
Par contre les performa de la série des 5000 (5200, 5300, 5400, ) sont difficiles à trouver personne ne voulant les expédier en raison de leurs poids et volume .


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2010)

vega12 a dit:


> - Pascal77
> Merci de mavoir indiqué lerreur ! Cest bien la preuve que je ne suis pas un ordinateur
> Je vais essayer de rectifier la chose rapidement Il faut que je trouve dans quel page est situé l'erreur...




C'est dans celle ci !


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Juillet 2010)

@ vega12 : Merci pas de problème et n'hésitez pas à laisser un message sur mon livre d'or. Ah oué les Performa, j'ai un 5400/160 (mon premier mac) boosté à 86 mo de ram et 9.1 et j'ai installé iTunes 2 avec une bidouille et il lit les MP3. Et effectivement il fait son poids 

J'aimerais bien raconter l'histoire de mon perfomra mais j'ai peur de polluer le topik donc je demande à Pascal77 si je peut (cet ordi représente beaucoup pour moi pour une raison que je pourrais expliquer et pas seulement car c'est mon premier mac)


Bon, écoute, ici, c'est hors sujet, mais vu que le Performa 5x00 était mon premier Mac neuf (un 5300/100, mais j'ai eu deux 5500 par la suite), je pense pouvoir le supporter si tu vas raconter ça dans ce topic là !


----------



## OrdinoMac (12 Juillet 2010)

vega12 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre les performa de la série des 5000 (5200, 5300, 5400, ) sont difficiles à trouver personne ne voulant les expédier en raison de leurs poids et volume .



ça j'ai qui m'encombre mais c'est vrai que c'est inexpédiable ce truc.


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Juillet 2010)

Oui inexpédiable c'est le mot


----------



## vega12 (13 Juillet 2010)

En fait, pour la série des performa 5000 et plus particulièrement le 5500 ont en trouve encore et l'expédition ne pose pas de problèmes chez des pro, spécialiste de l'occase ...


----------

